# Submitting Tax Online



## woottonbazz (May 27, 2009)

Hi

I have no income in Spain. 
My Pensions, Annuities and Rental are all taxed at source in UK.
Consequently Ihave no tax liability in Spain.
I therefore wish to submit my taxes online.
I live in Calasparra, Murcia region
How do I access the appropriate Spanish on-line Tax Form in my situation?

Please advise

Regards
Bazz


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

woottonbazz said:


> Hi
> 
> I have no income in Spain.
> My Pensions, Annuities and Rental are all taxed at source in UK.
> ...



Bazz,

This has been discussed so much recently. It's incredible that people don't believe that they can opt out of declaring/paying tax in Spain. You do have liabilities here.

Everything you've just listed, unless you have a civil service type government pension, is income earnt either nationally or internationally that is to be declared here in Spain once it goes past some limits or thresholds.

These thresholds for payments that outside the Spanish system, as the payers do not withhold a percentage for Spanish tax purposes, have a VERY low threshhold of something like 1,000 euros per year.

Bottom line : you should be doing your tax return in Spain and paying your taxes here. As you have already paid taxes in the UK (taxed at source in UK) you now have a tax reclaim scenario with the UK tax office, but you cannot choose to not pay the Spanish tax office, simply by paying somewhere else when you are a Spanish resident. I am sorry if this sounds a little brusque, but think of it this way - you're living in the UK, earning X thousand from worldwide sources, and you tell Inland Revenue "I'm not paying any tax here, becuase I've already paid it there". The tax man is likely to say one of two things : "We have an agreement with that country to avoid double taxation, so pay us and reclaim off them" or he might say, "We have no agreement with that country, but you still owe us tax due on your worldwide income".

This is the link you require for online returns. However, you require a "digital signature" issued to you by the Agencia Tributaria and for this I would suggest you go to your local office to sort out their requirements re. NIE/passport/whatever.

Agencia Tributaria - Renta


In our experience, it is much much easier to download PADRE (their computer software for declaration), fill it in, if you're confident to do it online you shouldn't have a problem with this. Take it to your bank once completed and submit it. Simple as.

Hope this has been of help, but I do suggest if you want to make clear historical income, you see a Gestor/Asesor who should be able to paint you a picture BEFORE you declare your hand to the authorities.

Kind regards,
Tallulah.


----------

